# Siemens Software auf Windows 7



## settelma

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob Siemens Step7 V5.3, WinCC Flex 2008 und Siemens Step 7 Basic V10.5 auf Betriebssystem Windows 7 läuft, bzw. auf was für einer Version von Windows 7 die Programme laufen ( Windows 7 Home, Windows 7 Prof., 32 Bit , 64 Bit usw. )

Hab mir nen neuen Laptop gekauft und weiß nicht so genau was ich für ein Betriebssystem verwenden soll.

Danke 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Offizielle Freigaben für Windows 7 erst ab V 5.5. Und wenn dann derzeit nur die 32-Bit Variante.


----------



## settelma

Das heist, ich brauch XP Prof als Betriebssystem oder?


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Ohne Updates ja.


----------



## Nordischerjung

Ich hatte hier mal eine Liste...
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=303099&postcount=11

PS: Könnte man die nicht in FAQ veröffentlichen?


----------



## paula23

Du kannst du die Virtuelle Maschine von Microsoft nehmen, ich glaube die bekommst du bei Win7 Pro mit dazu, (oder nur Ultimate???) naja da hast du Win 7 und kannst dir den "Virtuell PC" direct bei Microsoft laden und hast ein vollwertiges WinXP !

Ich habe nur die S7-200 er da laufen aber funktioniert! Auch mit laden und so...

Servus.


----------



## settelma

Super, danke für die Liste.

Ist natürlich klasse. Hab nen neuen Laptop mit Window 7. WinCC Flex 2008 würde jetzt eigentlich drauf laufen. Step 7 V5.3 aber nicht. Da bräucht ich dann wieder das XP Prof. Um aber den gesamten Arbeitsspeicher (4 MB ) der Rechners nutzen zu können bräucht ich dann wieder XP Prof 64 Bit.
Das kanns doch nicht sein oder.

Gruß Markus


----------



## paula23

settelma schrieb:


> XP Prof 64 Bit.


 
naja bleib mal bei 32-bit.

XP Prof 64 Bit - ist schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Außerdem Siemens und 64 Bit? Derzeit nicht ganz optimal. 
Aber warten wir ab was dieses Jahr noch kommt. Allerdings in der Richtung sicher nichts für V5.3.


----------



## Nordischerjung

settelma schrieb:


> Hab nen neuen Laptop mit Window 7. WinCC Flex 2008 würde jetzt eigentlich drauf laufen. Step 7 V5.3 aber nicht.


Entweder du machst ein Update auf V5.5 und kannst es unter Win7 32Bit nutzen,
oder aber wie paula23 sagt, mit einer VM in XP Pro, hatte ich auch, bevor ich auf V5.5 gewechselt hab. Es lief so lala mit der VM, auf Dauer finde ich es nervig (war jedenfalls bei mir so)


----------



## paula23

Ich schleppe wieder 2 Laptops mir ging es auch auf den Zahn. Aber für nur mal spielen würde ich es mal in einer VM probieren.


----------



## settelma

Was kostet denn ein Update von V5.3 auf V5.5.


----------



## Nordischerjung

settelma schrieb:


> Was kostet denn ein Update von V5.3 auf V5.5.


Listenpreis irgend etwas bei 410 Euronen glaube ich


----------



## settelma

Das kann mich jetzt dann mal, echt wahr.
Bis man seine PC so zusammengestellt hat wie man ihn brauch ist man ein vermögen los.
Ich wollt TIA also Step 7 V10.5 auf meinem alten XP Rechner installieren auf dem auf Step 7 V5.3 und Flex läuft. Fehlermeldung: Systemvorraussetztungen nicht erfüllt. Dann kauft man nen neuen Rechner, dann kann man Step 7 V5.3 nicht mehr installieren aber dafür Step 7 V10.5. Das kanns doch echt nicht sein. Soll man für jede Software von Siemens nen eigenen Laptop kaufen oder was soll der ganze Quatsch.


----------



## Verpolt

Hmmm................


----------



## paula23

settelma schrieb:


> Bis man seine PC so zusammengestellt hat wie man ihn brauch ist man ein vermögen los.


 

Dafür gibts auch Programmiergeräte von Siemens, ich glaube der Einstieg liegt so bei 5000€.


----------



## settelma

Das war ja klar.

Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr auf das Siemens gedöns. So umständlich und nervig ists doch sonst nirgends.


----------



## Ralle

Wie auch immer, ich installiere Siemens, Beckhoff usw. nur noch in Virtuellen Maschinen. Das ist sauber, belastet den Laptop nur, wenn ich es auch wirklich verwende und kann jederzeit auf ältere Schnappschüsse zurückgesetzt werden. Die gesamte VM kann ich auf meinen Bürorechner kopieren und verwenden oder auch auf einer externen Festplatte sichern. Alles Andere kann man denn im schellen original BS auf dem Rechner machen, wenn das von der Geschwindigkeit überhaupt zu bemerken ist.


----------



## settelma

Kannst du mir nicht ne Anleitung oder sowas geben wie man das macht.
Hab ich noch nie. Hört sich gut an mit der Virtuellen sache. 
Ich dreh sonst noch durch mit dem ganzen Zeug.
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Ralle

Ist kein so großes Problem. Allerdings nutze ich Parallels und VMWare auf einem Mac und auf dem sind die zu bezahlen. VMWare gibt es für Windows kostenlos als Player, auch da soll man selbst ein BS aufsetzen können. Ich zumindest lege in Parallels eine neue virtuelle Machine an und installiere dort hinein von einer XP-DVD das BS, als wäre ein leerer Rechner dort vorhanden. Man hat dann ein VMWare-Image auf der Festplatte, das man kopieren kann, bevor man dort z.Bsp. Siemens-Software hinein installiert. Auch VMWare selbst hat Funktionen, um komplette Images zu kopieren, zu sichern etc. Es gibt auch noch Virtuellen Maschinen von Sun und Microsoft (VirtuelPC ?), darüber können hier sicher noch einige Leute etwas sagen. Suche auch mal im Forum nach "Virtuelle Maschine" u.ä. Begriffen, gibt so einige Beiträge. Wichtig ist, das in einer VM keine PCMCIA-Karten (5511, 5512) laufen, man muß also einen USB- oder Ethernet-Adapter besitzen, um an eine S7 zu gehen oder diese hat direkt einen Ethernet-Port.


----------



## settelma

Jetzt nur das ich das auch richtig verstehe.
Ich habe dann eine Virtuelle Maschine die auf meinem Rechner läuft. Sagen wir mal auf meinem Rechner läuft Windows 7. Auf dieser VM kann dann ein anderes Betriebssystem installiert werden wie z.B. XP, auf dem ich dann Step 7 V5.4 und WinCC flex 2008 installieren könnte. 
Liege ich so noch richtig?


----------



## Ralle

settelma schrieb:


> Jetzt nur das ich das auch richtig verstehe.
> Ich habe dann eine Virtuelle Maschine die auf meinem Rechner läuft. Sagen wir mal auf meinem Rechner läuft Windows 7. Auf dieser VM kann dann ein anderes Betriebssystem installiert werden wie z.B. XP, auf dem ich dann Step 7 V5.4 und WinCC flex 2008 installieren könnte.
> Liege ich so noch richtig?



Yep, genau, die virtuelle Maschine ist praktisch ein Rechner im Rechner, da kann auch ein Linux drauf usw. je nach Wunsch.


----------



## Verpolt

settelma schrieb:


> Jetzt nur das ich das auch richtig verstehe.
> Ich habe dann eine Virtuelle Maschine die auf meinem Rechner läuft. Sagen wir mal auf meinem Rechner läuft Windows 7. Auf dieser VM kann dann ein anderes Betriebssystem installiert werden wie z.B. XP, auf dem ich dann Step 7 V5.4 und WinCC flex 2008 installieren könnte.
> Liege ich so noch richtig?



*ACK*



> ...Sagen wir mal auf meinem Rechner läuft Windows 7.



wenn das jetzt Prof oder Ultimate ist, dann hast ein XP SP3 umsonst (gratis) mitgekauft. Das  XP darfst dann downloaden von Microsoft und schon hast ein "Windows XP mode". Ist sozusagen auch eine virtuelle Maschine (XP)


----------



## settelma

OK.

Dann müsst ich also um Step 7 Basic V10.5 zu installieren ( ist ja nur unter XP Prof. SP3 oder Vista möglich ) eine VM mir dem Betriebssystem XP Prof SP3 erstellen und um Step 7 V5.3 ( Lauffähig unter XP Prof SP2 ) eine VM mir XP Prof SP2. 
Flexible 2008 läuft unter beiden, dass wär also egal.

Richtig?


----------



## Jochen Kühner

Ich würd dir VirtualBox als VM empfehlen. Das haben wir auf der Arbeit für alle unsere VPN Zugänge! Funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Der Vorteil noch es ist kostenlos!


----------



## Ralle

settelma schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Dann müsst ich also um Step 7 Basic V10.5 zu installieren ( ist ja nur unter XP Prof. SP3 oder Vista möglich ) eine VM mir dem Betriebssystem XP Prof SP3 erstellen und um Step 7 V5.3 ( Lauffähig unter XP Prof SP2 ) eine VM mir XP Prof SP2.
> Flexible 2008 läuft unter beiden, dass wär also egal.
> 
> Richtig?



Genau, Richtig!


----------



## argv_user

Ralle schrieb:


> Genau, Richtig!



Ich gebe jetzt mal noch  einen vielleicht unberechtigten oben drauf;
vielleicht hilft es ja was.
-------------------------

Das Theater, das die Siemensianer hier veranstalten, wie soll man das wohl
nennen? Köstlich, traurig, überzuckert oder was?

1995 oder vielleicht auch etwas später hörte ich das erste Mal davon,
dass Siemens-Software im Microsoft-Usabilty-Labor in München getestet
wurde. Wurde damals als Marketingargument benutzt; völlig OK, obwohl lustig.

Aber dass man es nicht fertig bringt, mit so einem Geschäftspartner
zeitnah lauffertige Software rauszugeben das ist ja wohl unter aller Kanone.

Dass "Gut Ding braucht Weil" ja immer noch gilt mag ja auch hier angebracht sein, 
mancher fragt sich aber trotzdem "Was machen die Leute eigentlich sonst noch?" ....


----------



## settelma

Jetzt bräucht ich noch nen Tipp. Wenn ich Windows 7 Prof auf meinem neuen Laptop ( Acer Aspire 7741G, I5, 4GB DDR Ram ) installiert habe, kann ich doch einen XP mode ausführen. Heißt das, dass ich dann Step 7 auf dem Rechner installieren kann? Und was brauch ich für ein Windows 7 Betriebssystem? Muss ich da auf das aufpassen: 64 Bit, 32 Bit?


----------



## Ralle

argv_user schrieb:


> Ich gebe jetzt mal noch  einen vielleicht unberechtigten oben drauf;
> vielleicht hilft es ja was.
> -------------------------
> 
> Das Theater, das die Siemensianer hier veranstalten, wie soll man das wohl
> nennen? Köstlich, traurig, überzuckert oder was?
> 
> 1995 oder vielleicht auch etwas später hörte ich das erste Mal davon,
> dass Siemens-Software im Microsoft-Usabilty-Labor in München getestet
> wurde. Wurde damals als Marketingargument benutzt; völlig OK, obwohl lustig.
> 
> Aber dass man es nicht fertig bringt, mit so einem Geschäftspartner
> zeitnah lauffertige Software rauszugeben das ist ja wohl unter aller Kanone.
> 
> Dass "Gut Ding braucht Weil" ja immer noch gilt mag ja auch hier angebracht sein,
> mancher fragt sich aber trotzdem "Was machen die Leute eigentlich sonst noch?" ....



Ach, da gabs noch mehr Sachen bei Siemens. Ich erinnere mal kurz, das Problem, das Step7 und Interbus-Software gegenseitig Probleme machten, bei Step7+Starter keine Technologie-Software nutzbar war und umgekehrt. Letzteres ist heute immer noch ungelöst, bzw. wird mit Technologie-Paketen gelöst, die Starter inkl. haben, aber leider immer nur mit etlichen Monaten Nachlauf gegenüber dem Original Starter-Paket. Das war/ist sicher recht lächerlich und ich glaube noch immer nicht, daß V11 dieses Dilemma ein für alle Mal beseitigt, denn es ist ja zu Beginn eh nur ein kastriertes TIA. Und da Siemens sich so extrem tief im Microsoft-Gestrüpp verliert, wird es auch dabei bleiben, daß jedes Servicepack von MS, jede neue Version zum Supergau führen kann und wir daher lange Jahre mit "ältlichen" Betriebssystemen" arbeiten müssen. Nicht das mich das so besonders stört, aber es macht gerade mit neuen Laptops doch immer wieder so einige Probleme.


----------



## settelma

Jetzt weis ich aber immer noch nicht ob ich mit Windows 7 Prof 64 Bit im XP mode die Siemens Software ausführen kann. Oder brauch ich da indows 7 Prof 32 Bit.


----------



## IBFS

settelma schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich aber immer noch nicht ob ich mit Windows 7 Prof 64 Bit im XP mode die Siemens Software ausführen kann. Oder brauch ich da indows 7 Prof 32 Bit.


 
Da gibt es Stand 02.02.2011 keine eindeutige Aussage:

-Der XP-Mode ist unzuverlässig und es geht nicht alles so wie beim realen XP. 

-Für W7 Prof 32 Bit gehen auch noch nicht alle Siemens SW-Pakete, ist also individuell verschieden. Daher STEP 7 - Verträglichkeitsliste beachten!

Ich habe immer noch einen XP-SP3 (genau genommen zwei ) Laptops in der Hinterhand, die ich auch behalte.

Frank


----------



## o.s.t.

settelma schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich aber immer noch nicht ob ich mit Windows 7 Prof 64 Bit im XP mode die Siemens Software ausführen kann. Oder brauch ich da indows 7 Prof 32 Bit.


XP-Mode ist afaik von S nicht freigegeben, aber sehr viele User hier im Forum nutzen es problemlos

o.s.t.


----------



## Verpolt

Lies dir doch das mal durch

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22644954


----------



## bike

settelma schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich aber immer noch nicht ob ich mit Windows 7 Prof 64 Bit im XP mode die Siemens Software ausführen kann. Oder brauch ich da indows 7 Prof 32 Bit.



Wir können dir die Endscheidung nicht abnehmen.
Ich benutze Virtualbox mit M$ XP Prof für Siemenssoftware. Das funktioniert.
Von dem XP von M$ unter Win7 habe ich bisher nicht viel gutes gehört.   
Daher wen du Zeit und Nerven hast versuche es und schreibe wie du was zu laufen gebracht hast.


bike


----------



## Nordischerjung

settelma schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich aber immer noch nicht ob ich mit Windows 7 Prof 64 Bit im XP mode die Siemens Software ausführen kann. Oder brauch ich da indows 7 Prof 32 Bit.


Hättest du dir die Liste in meinem Beitrag 5 angesehen, müsstest du nicht fragen. Was soll man denn hier noch rein stellen?


----------



## settelma

Ja sorry, da hast wohl recht aber mir gings hauptsächlich um die 32-64 Bit sache.
Ich hab jetzt mal auf meinem Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit einen Virtuellen PC eingerichtet und auf diesem XP Prof installiert. Danach Step 7 V5.4 SP5 , Step 7 TIA Portal V10.5 und WinCC Flex 2008 installiert. Das hat schon mal geklappt.
Mein Problem ist jetzt nur noch dass das USB - Diskettenlaufwerk auf dem virtuellen Rechner nicht erkannt wird. Das brauch ich wegen der Lizenzkeys.
Das DVD - Laufwerk wurde erkannt, konnte ja auch installieren. 
Hat jemand ne Idee an was das liegen könnte oder was ich noch falsch mache?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Verpolt

USB-Device zuordnen


----------



## Nordischerjung

Ist das denn auf deinem XP unter USB schon aufgelistet? Du musst noch gemeinsam nutzen anwählen


----------



## o.s.t.

settelma schrieb:


> ....Mein Problem ist jetzt nur noch dass das USB - Diskettenlaufwerk auf dem virtuellen Rechner nicht erkannt wird. Das brauch ich wegen der Lizenzkeys.


kannst du doch auch auf beliebigen USB-Stick zwischenspeichern (Zumindest die Floating Licences). Brauche schon lange keine Disketten mehr... (ausser für Step 5)

o.s.t.


----------



## settelma

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Ist das denn auf deinem XP unter USB schon aufgelistet? Du musst noch gemeinsam nutzen anwählen


 

Aufgelistet ist es. Gemeinsam nutzen hab ich wohl noch nicht angewählt.

Ich versuchs heut Abend mal.

Dankeschön


----------



## tymanis

paula23 schrieb:


> naja bleib mal bei 32-bit.
> 
> XP Prof 64 Bit - ist schwer zu bekommen.



Warum das?


----------



## ChristophD

tymanis schrieb:


> Warum das?


 
Weil XP 64bit eher eine Randerscheinung ist und eigentlich im freien Handel kaum eine Rolle spielt(e).
Für dieses OS Treiber für aktuelle HW zu bekommen ist schwer, sehr schwer.
Das war schon schwer als es Vista/ Win7 noch nicht gab und heute schert sich kein hersteller mehr so richtig um XP schon gar nicht umd die 64bit Version.
Stabil ist es meiner Erinnerung auch nicht wirklich gewesen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## settelma

Ich habs jetzt so gemacht das auf dem Rechner Win7 home 64Bit läuft.
Über VMWare hab ich ne Virtuelle Maschine mit XP Prof erstellt auf dem meine Siemens Software läuft. Klappt bestens.

Jetzt hätte ich aber doch noch ein paar Fragen.

Ich würde mir gern den jetzt installierten Stand des Laptops sichern um bei einer Neuistallation nicht wieder die ganze Prozedur durchzumachen.
Also kurz gesagt ich will ein Image vom derzeitigen Stand machen.Hab sowas aber noch nie gemacht.
Hat jemand nen Tipp mit was für einer Software ich sowas am besten mach. Hab was von True Image gehört. Ist das was?
Und wenn ich das Image neu aufspiele, ist dann die Virtuelle Maschine auch wieder vorhanden. Wie schauts mit den Lizenz Key aus. Sind die dann auch mit drauf oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## ChristophD

Hallo,

du meinst vermutlich Acronis True Image.
Die sollte für Deine Zwecke ausreichen.
Wenn Du ein komplettes Backup der Festplatte machst dann sollte auch
das Image mit gesichert sein, insofern es auf der Platte liegt.
Die Lizensen werden meines Wissens nach auch mit gesichert.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## settelma

Eine gute Freeware gibts für solche Zwecke nicht oder?


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

mir ist keine bekannt.
Und bei Datensicherung würde ich auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen, hinterher sind die Daten weg und du fluchst wieder ("Hätte ich doch nur....")

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Verpolt

Wie wäre es mit der Win7 onboard Dateisicherung.

Wartung--->Sicherung


----------



## settelma

Ich glaub ich entscheid mich für die True Image Lösung. 

Die 2010er Variante bekommt man schon ab 25€. Ich glaub das ists mir wert. Hoffentlich funktioniert das auch so.


----------



## Verpolt

Was magst du an der Win7 eigenen Sicherung für 0€ nicht?


----------



## settelma

Wenn das genauso funktioniert nehm ich natürlich das.
Wie funktioniert die ganze Sache eigentlich. Ich erzeuge mir ein Image mit dem besagten Programm. Das ist eine Datei oder? Die Brenn ich mir auf ne DVD und bei Neuinstallation leg ich nur noch die DVD ein und Boote von der aus. Und das wars dann oder.


----------



## Verpolt

schau doch mal in Wartung--Sicherung nach. Da ist doch alles beschrieben.


----------



## rentier rudi

Hallo,

Also, mit Acronis klappt das auf alle Fälle, weil wir damit
unsere Notebooks sichern ( komplettes Image der Festplatte)
Die Lizenzen sind nach der Rücksicherung alle noch vorhanden.


----------



## Perfektionist

ChristophD schrieb:


> Und bei Datensicherung würde ich auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen, ...


Fehler in bezahlter Software sind Dir noch nicht begegnet? Mit bezahltem Norton-Ghost 2005 war ich zeitweise schlechter bedient als mit der 2003er-Version. Klartext: ein NT-Image von einer größeren Platte auf eine kleine zu spielen schaffte 2005 nicht. Mit 2003 ging es *grummel*. Ach ja, und 2003 fand SATA-Laufwerke williger als 2005.


----------



## ChristophD

Doch gerade mit bezahlter SW hatte ich Fehler, bei Freeware war es meist nicht so schlimm.
Aber bei Datensicherheit nützt mir die fehlerfreieste SW nichts wenn sie zu eingeschränkt ist, das geht schon los bei SATA oder SCSI Support und hört bei Dateisystemen nicht auf. Sowas ist bei "Bezahl-SW" meist umfangreicher implementiert und getestet und Support bei Problemen habe ich gleich mit dazu. Faktoren die bei Freeware nicht die Regel sind.

Und das Problem mit Ghost 2005 mit großem Image auf kleine Platte hatte ich definitiv nicht, die Platte durfte nur nicht kleiner sein als die Daten aus dem Image, Partitionsgrößen konnte man immer anpaßen.


----------



## Perfektionist

ChristophD schrieb:


> ... Support ...


??? Support bei bezahlter Software ???
bei Maßanfertigung ja, wenn sie nicht in Indien geschrieben wurde.
Aber Software von der Stange? Wenn da was nicht funktioniert hilft dir doch keiner ...


ChristophD schrieb:


> Und das Problem mit Ghost 2005 mit großem Image auf kleine Platte hatte ich definitiv nicht, ...


hatte ich definitiv: ja!
da gibt es doch diese nicht verschiebbaren Blöcke im Dateisystem. Für 2005 stehen die im Weg herum, 2003 kann sie verschieben.


----------



## ChristophD

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ??? Support bei bezahlter Software ???
> bei Maßanfertigung ja, wenn sie nicht in Indien geschrieben wurde.
> Aber Software von der Stange? Wenn da was nicht funktioniert hilft dir doch keiner ...


kann ich so nicht bestätigen, sowohl bei Acronis als auch be Symantec bin ich mit dem Support zufrieden, gab nie Schwierigkeiten und bei Problemen wurde auch anstandslos geholfen



Perfektionist schrieb:


> hatte ich definitiv: ja!
> da gibt es doch diese nicht verschiebbaren Blöcke im Dateisystem. Für 2005 stehen die im Weg herum, 2003 kann sie verschieben.


 
Könnte ich mich nicht erinnern das mir das jemals untergekommen ist


----------



## Ralle

Hatte leider auch schon Probleme mit Arconis, die letzte nötige Datenrücksicherung hat mich 2 Tage gekostet. Ich denke ich hatte damals unwissentlich versucht, das zurückzusichernde Laufwerk ein wenig auf der Festplatte zu verschieben. da ging nichts mehr, immer Abbruch nach einer, leider ziemlich langen Zeit. Also auch mit den Sicherungen, Vorsicht, vielleicht mal auf einer andere Festplatte die Rücksicherung testen.


----------



## IBFS

Ralle schrieb:


> Also auch mit den Sicherungen, Vorsicht, vielleicht mal auf einer andere Festplatte die Rücksicherung testen.



Ich würde nie die Rücksicherung auf sie selbe aktive Platte machen.

Deshalb bin ich froh, das ich mit zwei Schrauben die SATA-Platte in
meinem DELL-Notebook austauschen kann. Ja und für die Sparfüchse
gibt es gebrauchte 2,5 Zoll Platten für unter 30 Euro, da kannste
üben bis der Arzt kommt.

Frank


----------



## settelma

Ich verstehs immer noch nicht.
Kann ich das Image (komplettes Abbild des Rechners) nicht auf eine DVD brennen? Ich will ja nur eine Bootfähige DVD um den Rechner wieder genauso zu haben wie er jetzt ist.


----------



## ChristophD

Das geht mit Acronis, da kannst du auch ein Bootmedium erstellen mit dem sich die Sicherung wieder einspielen lässt.
Je nach Größe des Images wird da aber eine DVD zur Ablage nicht reichen, ich würde da zu einer USB Platte raten auf der du das Image sichern kannst.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## settelma

Alles klara,

danke für die vielen Antworten und Infos.
Hat mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen.

Ich muss mir jetzt mal überlegen wie ich es am besten mache.

Gruß Markus


----------



## settelma

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich installiere Siemens, Beckhoff usw. nur noch in Virtuellen Maschinen. Das ist sauber, belastet den Laptop nur, wenn ich es auch wirklich verwende und kann jederzeit auf ältere Schnappschüsse zurückgesetzt werden. Die gesamte VM kann ich auf meinen Bürorechner kopieren und verwenden oder auch auf einer externen Festplatte sichern. Alles Andere kann man denn im schellen original BS auf dem Rechner machen, wenn das von der Geschwindigkeit überhaupt zu bemerken ist.


 

Hallo Ralle.

ich habe mir auch ne virtuelle Maschine auf meinem Win 7 Rechner angelegt. Funktioniert auch alles bestens. Kannst du mir vielleicht erklären wie ich diese VM jetzt auf einen anderen Rechner kopieren kann. Ich habs versucht die VM auf meine externe Festplatte zu kopieren. Da ist noch platz für über 100 GB. Wenn ich in die Eigenschften des Ordners der VM gehe zeigt er mir eine Datenmenge von 20 GB an. Wenn ich jetzt kopiere kommt die Meldung das auf dem Zielverzeichnis nicht genügend Speicher frei ist. Mach ich noch irgendwas falsch.
Wär super wenn du mir helfen könntest.

Gruß Markus


----------



## SPS Markus

Hi,

ich denke mal das die Externe Platte mit FAT formatiert ist.
Bei FAT können nur Dateien kopiert werden die maximal 4GB groß sind.
Wandel die Platte in NTFS um und es sollte gehen.
(geht unter Windows ohne Datenverlust)

Markus


----------



## settelma

Wie funktioniert das ohne Datenverlust?
Wenn ich auf formatieren gehe sind doch alle Daten weg oder?
Sorry, ich muss echt wegen jedem Sch... nachfragen.


----------



## Ralle

@settelma

Dann mußt du dir eine weitere leere Festplatte besorgen, und diese NTFS-Formatieren, anschließend die Daten umkopieren. Du kannst das Format der Festplatte nicht ändern, wenn diese Daten enthält. Einzige weitere Möglichkeit wäre u.U. die Partition auf der ext. Festplatte zu verkleinern und eine weitere mit dem NTFS-Format anzulegen. Aber wenn da etwas schiefgeht, sind die Daten futsch, mir wäre das zu heiß.


----------



## SPS Markus

Hm, solte unter Windows doch gehen.
laut I-net und selber getestet:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Öffnen Sie die "Eingabeaufforderung" 

(Start> Programme>Zubehör>Eingabeaufforderung, 

dort geben Sie den Befehl: "convert" und den Namen des Laufwerks (welches konvertiert werden soll) mit einem Doppelpunkt ein. 
z.B.: "c:" " /fs:ntfs" 

muß dann so aussehen: convert c: /fs:ntfs
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ralle

SPS Markus schrieb:


> Hm, solte unter Windows doch gehen.
> laut I-net und selber getestet:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Öffnen Sie die "Eingabeaufforderung"
> 
> (Start> Programme>Zubehör>Eingabeaufforderung,
> 
> dort geben Sie den Befehl: "convert" und den Namen des Laufwerks (welches konvertiert werden soll) mit einem Doppelpunkt ein.
> z.B.: "c:" " /fs:ntfs"
> 
> muß dann so aussehen: convert c: /fs:ntfs
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------



Das ist mir neu, umso besser für Settelma. Aber heiß bleibt es trotzdem, falls man keine Sicherung der Festplatte hat.


----------



## settelma

Ich hab mir die Festplatte sicherheitshalber wo anders gespeichert falls doch was schief geht. Das dauert aber wieder ewig. Na ja, egal, wenns dann funktioniert. Ich meld mich nochmal ob alles geklappt hat. Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Markus


----------



## settelma

Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Hab jetzt meine virtuelle Maschine auf meinen Dektop PC kopiert. Funktioniert grundsätzlich auch, aber mein Rechner ist wohl zu langsam für die ganze sache. Der Desktop Rechner hat aber nur 1024MB Arbeitsspeicher. Hab dann in der VM 512MB Arbeitspeicher eigestellt. Irgendwie verpackt er das nicht ganz. Verdammt langsam alles.


----------



## IBFS

settelma schrieb:


> Der Desktop Rechner hat aber nur 1024MB Arbeitsspeicher. Hab dann in der VM 512MB Arbeitspeicher eigestellt. Irgendwie verpackt er das nicht ganz. Verdammt langsam alles.



512MB, das ist ja wie zu Zeiten von Windows 3.11 - ne du, das wird nichts.

Frank


----------

